# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Tư vấn DiY máy khắc lares khắc dưa hấu

## Rockyboy

Chào các bác. Hiện giờ mình đang có cái khung mai 55x65 như hình

H mình muốn Diy qua thành máy khắc lares bác nào tư vấn dùm mình:
1- Ống phóng nên mua của hãng nào tốt
2- Phần mềm nên chọn phần mềm và mạch điều khiển của hãng nào theo mình biết thì có 3 pm là WinseaiXP, Laserdraw, CorelDRAW vậy nên mua USB loại nào.
3- Bóng 40w có thể đủ sức khắc dưa hầu như trong Video không.

----------


## thucncvt

Ống laser cũng như bóng đèn ,tuổi thọ theo thời gian làm việc  và chế độ bảo vệ tốt ,
- *WinseaiXP, Laserdraw, CorelDRAW* 3 thằng này là 1 *WinseaiXP* là tên cái card điều khiển  ,*Laserdraw* là phần mềm , *CorelDRAW* là phần mềm của nó có thể chạy nhúng trên CorelDRAW  giống như lệnh in ra giấy 
 Ông 40w cắt đc mêka 5-6mm ,nếu bác thấy khắc dưa ko được thì dùng ống 80W

----------


## Thai Khang

> Ống laser cũng như bóng đèn ,tuổi thọ theo thời gian làm việc  và chế độ bảo vệ tốt ,
> - *WinseaiXP, Laserdraw, CorelDRAW* 3 thằng này là 1 *WinseaiXP* là tên cái card điều khiển  ,*Laserdraw* là phần mềm , *CorelDRAW* là phần mềm của nó có thể chạy nhúng trên CorelDRAW  giống như lệnh in ra giấy 
>  Ông 40w cắt đc mêka 5-6mm ,nếu bác thấy khắc dưa ko được thì dùng ống 80W


Vậy phần mềm CorelDRAW có điều khiển được với mạch Arduino không anh Thư?

----------


## anhcos

Cái này khắc 2D nhanh hơn và đầu tư rẻ hơn laser chứ ta.

----------


## emptyhb

> Cái này khắc 2D nhanh hơn và đầu tư rẻ hơn laser chứ ta.


Bác ơi, em thì lại nghĩ là do biên dạng dưa nó khác nhau, khắc 2D thì dao khắc sẽ khó mà chạm đều vào bề mặt được

----------


## anhcos

> Bác ơi, em thì lại nghĩ là do biên dạng dưa nó khác nhau, khắc 2D thì dao khắc sẽ khó mà chạm đều vào bề mặt được


Vụ này thì biết chứ, nhưng sẽ có cách khắc phục bằng touch probe mà.

----------


## emptyhb

Ah, lúc trước có xem phần mềm chạm tay vào nỗi nhớ của bác, hay quá bác ơi, vậy chắc cần thêm cả phần mềm sinh mã G-Code theo bề mặt nữa.

----------

sơn phan

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cha hơi lố rồi , em thấy mấy hàng dưa bán tết , mấy em gái có 1 con dao thái lan chơi tới hình ông thần tài luôn , ngôi cỡ 30 phút là xong , lấy mấy chục ngàn tiền công thôi , mấy ông nghĩ laser cạnh tranh được không ? phay cnc được không ?

----------

manhtuan147

----------


## Gamo

Em gái xinh hem? Nếu xinh thì em gái ngon hơn, ngược lại thì laser đỡ mất công nịnh nọt em làm thuê cho mình & mẫu mã đa dạng phong phú hơn  :Big Grin:

----------

Rockyboy

----------


## thucncvt

> Vậy phần mềm CorelDRAW có điều khiển được với mạch Arduino không anh Thư?


 phần mềm CorelDRAW là phần mềm thiết kế đồ hoạ bình thường  ,một số hãng viết thêm plusin  cho nó để  có thể chạy trên nền thôi nhưng phảii đi theo phần cứng mới dùng đc tóm lại giống máy in còn Arduino thì hiện giờ thì chưa 
 Bác Nam nói chuẩn men  khắc dưa như video chỉ để khè thôi, chứ mang khắc thì chỉ có mà mạt nghiệp ,triệu vốn tiền dưa , 50 triệu tiền máy ,  khắc ra lấy thêm mỗi quả 5k  ,vỡ ống nữa thì nghỉ bán ăn dưa trừ bữa ,mua ống mất ngót 10t ,không mua thì vứt cái máy 50củ 
- em gái xinh thì ngồi ngắm lúc chờ khắc .ko xinh thì ko mua ,mua thì ko phàn  nàn  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC, Rockyboy

----------


## Rockyboy

Mấy bác biết ở đâu ở TP bán bóng Co2 có bão hành không chỉ mình với.

----------


## thucncvt

> Mấy bác biết ở đâu ở TP bán bóng Co2 có bão hành không chỉ mình với.


 mua ống laser liên hệ với mình, mình gửi đi khắp nơi

----------


## ducduy9104

Chưng vài ngày rồi đem bổ ra ăn thì phóng laser nó mất hết cả giá trị  :Smile: 
Không ấy làm cái máy tiện dưa hấu tiện xong chỉ việc nhét vào mồm thôi  :Wink:

----------


## Mãi Chờ

làm con laser marker fiber 80W làm vụ tết dc đấy nhỉ?. tốc đọ thì nhanh như gió mỗi tội hơi chát

----------


## Thach001

Thấy phần mềm đi với mạch điều khiển của trung quôc có hỗ trợ cho cả trục xoay. Em tính làm 1 máy để cắt quảng cáo, lúc nào rảnh thì tháo mặt bàn khắc vật tròn xoay thấy cũng ok mà.

----------


## Vuongcnc

> Ống laser cũng như bóng đèn ,tuổi thọ theo thời gian làm việc  và chế độ bảo vệ tốt ,
> - *WinseaiXP, Laserdraw, CorelDRAW* 3 thằng này là 1 *WinseaiXP* là tên cái card điều khiển  ,*Laserdraw* là phần mềm , *CorelDRAW* là phần mềm của nó có thể chạy nhúng trên CorelDRAW  giống như lệnh in ra giấy 
>  Ông 40w cắt đc mêka 5-6mm ,nếu bác thấy khắc dưa ko được thì dùng ống 80W


cái ống phóng co2 cần có nguồn là hoạt động được rồi phải không anh, hay cần thếm bình khí co2,em nghe giải nhiệt gì nữa...
đang tính làm 1 con nhưng không rõ những thứ cần thiết để nó hoạt động là gì, anh có thể tư vấn rỏ hơn không

----------


## cnclaser

Em tưởng bằng tay chứ lại chơi cả laser kia ah máu quá haha

----------


## cnclaser

> mua ống laser liên hệ với mình, mình gửi đi khắp nơi


Ống 150w co2 giá sao cụ inbox e phát

----------


## lộc laser

> Mấy bác biết ở đâu ở TP bán bóng Co2 có bão hành không chỉ mình với.


bên mình bán 150W 17 chai nha. có bảo hành. nếu ở sài gòn có kỹ thuật tới ráp bóng luôn ạ. liên hệ mình 0164 979 5510 hoặc 0914 849 543

----------


## chetaocnc

theo em bác đầu tư con này thì hay hơn bác ở SG thì ghé em chơi em sẽ cho bác biết vài thứ cơ bản

----------

manhtuan147

----------


## drogba

Máy laser này cũng chuyên dùng để khắc dưa hấu: www.laser.vn/vn/content/may-khac-cat-laser-tr-4060-196

----------


## manhtuan147

> theo em bác đầu tư con này thì hay hơn bác ở SG thì ghé em chơi em sẽ cho bác biết vài thứ cơ bản


Giá 1 cái đó bao nhiêu ạ?nó dùng gì mà khắc được thành vệt thế bác

----------

